# Soft plastic organization



## Bugpac (May 9, 2010)

My worm bag sux, I haul about 25 lbs of plastics whenever i fish, the zip lock bags suck, they tear etc.. I have a old tackle bag and was trying to come up with some sort of organizers to put down in it... anyone have any good suggestions for plastic orginization?


----------



## BassAddict (May 9, 2010)

For plastic organization so far the best ive found is the BPS Worm binders https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_13318____SearchResults


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 9, 2010)

BassAddict said:


> For plastic organization so far the best ive found is the BPS Worm binders https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_13318____SearchResults



I have something similar, but I rarely take the plastics out of the original packaging, because I have getting salt and glitter everywhere. It makes them a little harder to see, but if you organize them by type you can figure out the contents by which section they're in.


----------



## Waterwings (May 9, 2010)

I have about 4 of the black & blue plastic binders in the photo below, plus a couple of other types (basically the same size as the others), and I sort mine by brand of plastics when possible. I was buying the black & blue ones at Walmart for around $5 each, of course, they no longer carry these at our Walmart, as they seem to want to discontinue stuff that actually sells and carry items that sit on the shelf a long time :roll: 

I keep the plastics in their original bags and then put them in the binder "zip-lock envelopes" in the binders. If the original bag is too tall, I fold the top over, then close the binder zip-lock envelope.


----------



## BaitCaster (May 9, 2010)

Tckle organization causes me to lose sleep at night! I just can't seem to come up with the perfect system. For plastics, I currently have a Plano Bill Dance hard case. It has two compartments. On the top (which has a see through lid) I keep all of my favourite go-to plastics (mainly Senkos and worms) along with a selection of bullet weights, hooks and beads. In the bottom compartment I have a bunch of other stuff in the zip lock packages. Not the most creative solution but seems to be working. I used to take them out of the packages and put them in Plano boxes but ended up needing a huge bag to carry all of them. I say keep them in the packages they came in.

P.S. - I find that when you keep them in the packages they are less prone to "warping" as well.


----------



## Bugpac (May 9, 2010)

I got a worm binder, A big un at that, I do keep everything in oem packaging, my biggest problem is i about have to sit on the thing to get it zipped up. For a guy who hates worm fishing, I dont know why i got them all...  maybe ill just buy me another binder and have 2 of them..


----------



## poolie (May 9, 2010)

I have several of the Falcon FTO-V4 Speed Bag's that work pretty well for me. Each bag has a main compartment and three exterior pockets. Each of the bags I have one 400 series Falcon box to hold hooks, weights, etc and the rest is just stuffed with 15 or 20 bags (in their original bags) of worms. I think I have a finesse bag, a creature bag and a t-rig bag (zoom speed worms, etc).

How can you not like worms????


----------



## Bugpac (May 9, 2010)

LOL, I like to keep moving, I am a crankbait/swimbait guy, I do like sencos a bunch to, Just not much for finese fishing...


----------



## juggernoob (May 12, 2010)

This is what I have from Cabelas, the 3700 version, https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/...parentType=index&indexId=cat600036&hasJS=true, I think their product description is off. I looked at the Bass Pro Shop binder that BassAddict posted and also this Shimano https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Shimano_Baraja_Tackle_Binder_Monster/descpage-SHBTBM.html before going with the one from Cabelas.


----------



## russ010 (May 13, 2010)

These are what I use to keep all of my plastics in - https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/.../en/common/search/search-box.jsp.form1&Go.x=0

I keep all of my ribbontail worms in one, straights in another, senkos in one, and so on... I have about 6 of these for all of my stuff - then I keep one that has a little bit of everything that I set up the night before a tournament that I keep out on the decks full of all the baits that I plan to throw to catch a limit.

I know you don't have a boat, but you can carry one or two of these with you when you get out in Anthony's boat


----------



## wasilvers (May 18, 2010)

I looked for these at my local Gander Mountain this weekend without any luck. Guess I'll get to drive to Cabelas to pick one up. Thanks for sharing - should save me some much needed space!


----------

